
A Startup Is Testing the Subscription Model for Search Engines - joubert
https://www.wired.com/story/a-startup-is-testing-the-subscription-model-for-search-engines/
======
davidajackson
I'm guessing this will remain niche because not everyone cares about data
collection. Maybe that's how it's meant to be. It's been interesting to hear
about new startups testing replacing traditional models with subscription
models.

